# City of Scranton thinking of setting up a free grafftie wall as "Urban Art"



## Tom Polono (Mar 28, 2013)

Sat in on a LHTA (Laccawanna Trail Authrority?) meeting that runs the rail trails around scranton-wilkesbury and instead of spending $$$ to remove grafftie under railroad bridge abutments they are going to study how to create "Urban Art" Spaces. This is based on Portland ME which has a free graffeti wall along its waterfront.


----------

